# EDP - meters - urgent



## Maggy Crawford

*EDP - meters*

Can anyone tell me if EDP meters can be faulty? We are suddenly faced with an enormous unexpected bill based on an estimated reading. EDP are coming tomorrow to check the meter. We have been racking our brains to think of anything that can have caused sudden increased consumption. We think we are funding the whole village!!


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Can anyone reply to my previous query which I hope was posted? Sorry I am new to this forum and the way to use it.


----------



## paramonte

If it is an estimate looks like the problem is not with the meter itself...anyhow meters can be faulty, but you should also check out for any device in your house that may be consuming too much energy, faulty or not, like swiming pool gear etc.

Switch off all the electrical devices in your house and measure the KWh in the meter. Then switch on all the devices and see the meter again. Then you will know.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Many thanks for that we'll try it.


----------



## robc

Maggy Crawford said:


> Can anyone reply to my previous query which I hope was posted? Sorry I am new to this forum and the way to use it.


Does the estimated meter reading as supplied on the EDP bill correspond to the actual meter reading?
I guess it must do otherwise you would not be posting.

It is worth isolating individual appliances or house zones (via the fuse board) to see if they have an appreciable effect on the rate of consumption.

It is also worth reviewing previous bills to get an estimate of the monthly unit consumption and compare this to the bill you are faced with.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Thanks also for that. I am in the process of preparing a chart showing all our payments since we moved here nearly 4 years ago. In addition, we left the house with the power disconnected from January to March when we were away and received a huge credit so how we can now suddenly receive an enormous bill is weird. I'll see the EDP guy tomorrow and see if anything is wrong.


----------



## Algarve

Maggy Crawford said:


> Can anyone reply to my previous query which I hope was posted? Sorry I am new to this forum and the way to use it.


 Hi if you move into the property in the last year you can find if you did not sign a contract with the EDP you can get estimates the differ greatly, I ened up going to the EDP in my nearest town and signed a form with pictures on it of light bulbs and electric fire etc: then when I agreed a plan they came to the house and changed the fuse setting from 45 to 25 as the person who I bought the house from was watering 4 hectres from a borehole,so my bills were always estimates, now I opted for the Online bill each year and only pay €97 a month now for a 4 bed house plus a 2 bed cottage with a swimming pool and borehole, and best part of that is €38 for being on 3 phrase, hope this helps you


----------



## canoeman

The estimate is generally based on last year so check that first.
EDP will only check meter unless you get a really helpful technician.

You should check each area
Turn off mains, if meter still working you've a short between meter and house board
Turn on mains, turn off all circuits, disconnect *all *appliances, turn on 1 circuit at a time, if meter runs on any circuit, you have a problem on that circuit.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Thanks to all of you for your very helpful tips. EDP came and gave the meter a cursory once over and said it was fine. The reading was not estimated but read. We were away for 3 months BUT when we got back and turned the mains power back on an empty upright freezer was running for quite a while before we realised. I guess that would have consumed a large amount of power. When we arrived here 4 years ago we were a bit green about electricity. The house was rewired and the electrician said we should increase our rating. We are on 20.7 which now seems a big mistake when checking with friends who are on 6.9. Next week the electrician is coming to check everything out, take the meter readings and we will go back to 6.9 if he agrees it is a good idea. We are also on the two tier system which only works if you remember to turn the dishwasher and washing machine on after 10 pm and will go back on the flat rate. Watch this space. Thanks again.


----------



## canoeman

Personally think the 2 tier system uneconomic, unless your working, have storage radiators or install time switches so dishwasher, w/machine, pool pump etc etc all work at cheap rate. 

You'll find there not a great deal of difference between 6.0 & 20 amp charges.
You can check freezer consumption on internet but very unlikely to account for bill.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I have checked the tariffs and they are considerably higher for 20.7 (0.9916 per unit) as opposed to 0.3434 per unit for 6.9. If the freezer does not account for the increased consumption we'll do all the suggested checks with the electrician next week and then hotfoot it to EDP to change rating and tariff. A friend suggested we need 20.7 because we are a 3 storey house with appliances on all floors. However, we have no swimming pool and a friend with a large amount of woodworking equipment is only on 6.9 and has no problem. We do have 2 kitchens each with dishwasher, fridge/freezer and gas/electric oven but they are never all used at the same time.


----------



## thepilotswife

Well, I don't know if this will help you but for several months our EDP bills were "estimates", as in- the meter reader was unable to come inside the gate(we never seemed to be home when the guy came by) to actually read the meter, so they "estimated" how much electricity we were using based on last year's consumption(before we lived here). When we realized this, we did an "actual" reading, plugged it into the online calculator and our bill that came the next month was monsterous- because it was the difference between the "estimated" usage and the "actual" usage. 

We were told it was not unusual for this to happen.


----------



## paramonte

Dont think the freezer is to blaim (more so being an uprighter) unless of course it is crazy fault like a soft short circuit or the like


----------



## RichardHenshall

We had an old style meter which malfunctioned and failed to switch over to cheap rate at night. For nearly six months all our consumption was recorded (and charged) at the higher daytime rates. Since approximately two thirds of our consumption should be at the lower price it made quite a difference to our total bills.

However we have had much greater fluctuations in the value of our bills due to erratic estimating by EDP.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Thank you everyone for your contributions. The electrician is coming tomorrow so if anything useful transpires I'll report it here. Please note what I said in one of my postings about the difference in rates between 6.9 and 20.7.


----------



## RichardHenshall

Maggy Crawford said:


> I have checked the tariffs and they are considerably higher for 20.7 (0.9916 per unit) as opposed to 0.3434 per unit for 6.9 ...


It costs €0.9916 per day for a _potência _of 20.7 kVA (€30.16 per month) and €0.3434 per day for a _potência _of 6.9 kVA (€10.44 per month). This is the standing charge. You will save approx €20 per month on the lower _potência _ but will run the risk of your supply tripping out if you try to overload.

The price per unit of electricity (kWh) actually consumed is the same at €0.1448 for daytime or €0.0778 off-peak whether you have the higher or lower _potência_.

All plus IVA.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Many thanks for that. I was thinking the rate was for consumption.


----------

